

What Happens When You Defy a Secret Government Order? - btipling
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2013/06/nsa_surveillance_what_if_google_and_verizon_refused_to_hand_over_data.html

======
btipling
"Secret jail time"? Do your loved ones get to know where you are? Why is that
a thing?

~~~
e3pi
>"Secret jail time"? Do your loved ones get to know where you are?

No. You have to lie to your family.

and:

"The most likely punishment for defying the secret order would be a hefty
fine, although the defendant might have a difficult time explaining the
massive payment in the company’s public financial statements, especially if
the contempt trial is conducted under seal."

I find it curiously persistent how truth weaves through even `legal' obstacles
to be free.

